# Funniest Beer Name?



## newguy (17/10/08)

What's the funniest/strangest name you've called one of your brews? I once named a beer "Krusty Brand Gelatinated Non-Dairy Gum-Based Product" [yes, I watch The Simpsons]. When it comes to naming a beer when I enter it in a competition, I always try to choose a name that is going to make someone laugh. At one of my club's competitions, someone named a beer "Lay Down Woman".


----------



## randyrob (17/10/08)

hmm... this is going to be a long thread i can feel it now!

i'd have to look thru my brew log but they are always creative

helped a mate brew a weizen the othe day he asked for something easy drinking his mates, so we named it "i have a vagina weizen"

we had a club brew the other day called "Intergalactic Gargle Blaster" and i recall my mate Brian on the phone calling his beer "Bartyslartfast"

i've got a few regulars i do like "jaded moth amber ale" and "lazy eye porter" that i think are pretty decent and always get questioned about them.


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/10/08)

At times I come up with outrageously stupid names just because I feel like it. In my 'to brew' list is a milk stout I might call 'better than Chinese milk stout', I've made 'porter power', 'go back to where you came from, foreign extra stout', 'Davey spice'...

Hmm, these are really bad...


----------



## bconnery (17/10/08)

I usually try and come up with something with a bit of a pun or meaningful to the beer...

3 Orange Wits (You'd have to be a real Blues Brothers fan to get that one though)
Mild Thing. This then continued on...
Mild Thing III - It came from Downstairs

Bob's Your Dunkelweizen
De Connery (Belgian Pale Ale)
DSaazter
E=SB2 I also made E=SB3 and 4 but I think it's losing relevance as it is raised another power...
Meekan Mild

Pregnant Pause Porter for my first child
Pregnant Pauses Porter and Knees Up Mother Brown for the second...

A mate of mine who really likes other blokes was a big fan of Tassie beers such as Boags so I made him a Strongarm clone and called it Limpwrist Bitter, complete with a clone of the Strongarm label with the hand turned the other way.... 
Before anyone takes any offense at that I would point out that this was made with him in mind and him alone and is not a comment on anyones preferences for anything or an stereotyping. 
He thought it was hilarious...


----------



## TidalPete (17/10/08)

I went through a period (No pun intended  ) when I first started AG where I dreamed up a few strange ones such as Milly Mopheads Magic Malt (A reference to the missus's hairstyle at the time).
Another one was Barliman Butterburr's Bigtime Bitter ( Can any "Lord of the Rings fans recall who Barliman Butterburr was & where he lived?).

TP. :beer:


----------



## rclemmett (17/10/08)

bconnery said:


> A mate of mine who really likes other blokes



Who doesn't :lol: 

5 stitch bitter............ Lets just say I learnt a valuable lesson with that one.


----------



## Stuster (17/10/08)

TidalPete said:


> Can any "Lord of the Rings fans recall who Barliman Butterburr was & where he lived?



An easy one, TP. Owner and barman of the Prancing Pony, Bree.

Oops, I've outed myself as a LOTR fan now. Doh. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chimera (17/10/08)

Made a broken toe lager some years back.

The other half managed to drop a 1.7Kg tin of goop from bench height onto her little toe with predictable results.


----------



## warra48 (17/10/08)

I named an APA "Twisted Gut", in honour of the MIL's surgery on just that problem.


----------



## TidalPete (17/10/08)

Stuster said:


> An easy one, TP. Owner and barman of the Prancing Pony, Bree.
> 
> Oops, I've outed myself as a LOTR fan now. Doh. :icon_cheers:



Stu,
Don't forget that Gandalf put a spell on Barliman's beers & made them the best ales in Bree.  

TP :beer:


----------



## Effect (17/10/08)

wanted to call an aussie bitter 'far ken kent ale' - but my girlfriend kept on getting offeneded  - so I smacked her one and named it that anyway


----------



## Katherine (17/10/08)

I remember finding a post on Chilli and Vanilla beer and Bonj suggesting to call it Chilli Vanili... I thought that was quite funny.


----------



## reviled (17/10/08)

Phillip said:


> wanted to call an aussie bitter 'far ken kent ale' - but my girlfriend kept on getting offeneded  - so I smacked her one and named it that anyway



:lol: So ruthless... But in a funny way :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kai (17/10/08)

bconnery said:


> 3 Orange Wits (You'd have to be a real Blues Brothers fan to get that one though)



Love that one, hope you upped the peel thricefold to fit the pun.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/10/08)

randyrob said:


> hmm... this is going to be a long thread i can feel it now!
> 
> i'd have to look thru my brew log but they are always creative
> 
> ...


How about RandyRobsRoggen-Recipe ? All mine are called "Black Betty" what ever or four eyed bitch beer.
GB


----------



## marlow_coates (17/10/08)

The first AG we did was an APA, best homebrew we had ever tasted :icon_cheers: ... at that stage.

Anyway, called it "The Panty Dropper", because we figured the ladies would drink it like it was going out of fashion with predictable results.

Got my current girlfriend the night we premiered that beer :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## staggalee (17/10/08)

In keeping with outback tradition, I`ve done a couple of "Big Cuntry Bitters"
Not very imaginative, I know, but they were loaded with Chinook and Green Bullet.
Yeeeeccchhh.  

staggalee.


----------



## Cummins (17/10/08)

Does anyone else NOT name their beers? :unsure:


----------



## Katherine (17/10/08)

> Does anyone else NOT name their beers?



+1

but have a few up my sleeve...


----------



## Stuster (17/10/08)

Cummins said:


> Does anyone else NOT name their beers? :unsure:



I guess I do. Isn't pale ale a name?


----------



## newguy (17/10/08)

Katie said:


> +1
> 
> but have a few up my sleeve...



Do tell..... :beerbang: 

There's a guy from a rival club who has absolutely NO imagination whatsoever. If he wins a medal (and he usually does) his beer's names are announced and they usually go like this:

Alt number 173.
ESB number 45.
Batch number 232.

<_< 

Come on! You have an imagination, use it!


----------



## staggalee (17/10/08)

I did.


----------



## TasChris (17/10/08)

Cummins said:


> Does anyone else NOT name their beers? :unsure:


 My best name so far is "23" or "26" not sure

But I am a pretty boring person

Chris


----------



## Fents (17/10/08)

LCBA Remix (when i first tried to clone it)
LCBA Redux (second time round)
Kris Kringle Kolsch (for the last xmas swap)
Hairofthefents APA (when me andd hairofthedog brew together)
Watsonia Water (my suburb)
Thankyou come again IPA with a pic of Apu on the front (simpons too)

so yea not too imaginative...usually just name it after the hops/s im using too i.e Galaxy APA etc etc.


----------



## marlow_coates (17/10/08)

Oh yeah, just remembered we did a big twocan stout back in college.

Heavy, thick, black, knock you out of your boots, white head - called it the "Wendell" :icon_cheers:


----------



## MichaelPlum (17/10/08)

Hey folks,

how about Serious Severe Skullsplitter?


Hmmm, not a real good idea I think because who would like to drink such kinda stuff???



Greets

Michael


----------



## chimera (17/10/08)

I recall some blog had a webcam on their stout for the primary fermentation.

They called it the Judy Garland Stout

'cos it grew up in front of everybody and turned out very bitter'


----------



## jlm (17/10/08)

Generally just refer to them by style, "hey grab me an alt will ya, left hand tap" However a friend kept on insisting on calling a B saaz pils "Taste the Golden Spray". He had been waiting for me to brew a pale lager specifically to use that line.


----------



## Muggus (17/10/08)

Made a few brews with funny/odd names in my time. It gets boring otherwise!
Just to name a few...

Tradesmans Stout...tasted like ass!
Backdoor Brown Ale... first pour from the fermenter was very thick and brown...
Summer Wassail Ale
Micks Big Dickson Cider ...one for the ladies obviously
Alpha Male Pale Ale... bitter enough to make tell the men from the boys
Beached Whale Pale Ale... made with NZ hops...awww no!
Stout Anger ...2 can stout brewed to half capacity OUCH
Hard Rock Bock
Powerballad Pilsner
Big Fuggley IPA ...made with Fuggles, obviously


----------



## InCider (17/10/08)

'New'

:lol:


----------



## bolwell (17/10/08)

InCider said:


> 'New'
> 
> :lol:



Used to see t shirts in London mid 1980's for Fox Brewries who made the brand Firkin. Their slogan was "for Fox's sake somebody buy me a Firkin pint".


----------



## Uncle Fester (17/10/08)

bconnery said:


> 3 Orange Wits (You'd have to be a real Blues Brothers fan to get that one though)



God I miss John Candy.........

Blues Brothers has to be one of the best films ever......

My contribution... a clone of Bowral Brewery's Pigs Fly ale had to be named "Pigs Arse Ale" in true John Elliot style....


----------



## eric8 (17/10/08)

Fents said:


> ...usually just name it after the hops/s im using too i.e Galaxy APA etc etc.



+1 Cascading Ale, Warriors APA


----------



## troydo (17/10/08)

Icstra Spushel Beata - ESB all NZ hops
Eunuch's Uncle - munich Dunkel
Old Black Bastard - Old Ale
Brewstand Blonde - Blonde
Sir Heinz Claytons Lager - pseudo ale lager


----------



## Gerard_M (17/10/08)

We are doing a small one off batch this weekend that will be called Avant Derrire!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## bonj (17/10/08)

Katie said:


> I remember finding a post on Chilli and Vanilla beer and Bonj suggesting to call it Chilli Vanili... I thought that was quite funny.


:lol: Thanks Katie, reading that again has me giggling like a school girl. I had forgotten about that. Glad you enjoyed it too.


----------



## bonj (17/10/08)

Not really that funny, but I make an APA with Columbus, Amarillo, Simcoe and sometimes Cascade, that I call "Santa Maria Pale Ale" due to the fact that they're all "new world" hops and the Santa Maria was Christopher Columbus' flagship.

I also made an oktoberfest with Pacific Hallertau that I called adHoctoberfest.


----------



## troydo (17/10/08)

ohh yeah and "Ho Garden" - Belgian wit hehe you should have seen the label....


----------



## bonj (17/10/08)

thanks for the reminder Troy. In the same case swap as Troy's "Ho Garden", I had Tony's Bright Ale recipe which I called "Not Real Bright Ale"... label was a photo of a house on fire.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/10/08)

Yeasty Dutch Oven Lager and a light wheat beer called Half Wit Ale. thought they were hilarious at the time but ...............


----------



## alexbrand (17/10/08)

- Gear box oil (stout)
- Quick'n'dirty (some top fermented beer from remaining grains)
- The vanished friar (belg. dubbel)


Alex


----------



## sinkas (17/10/08)

I always take great pride and consideation in naming my beers:

No one seems to care:

American RIS: The Black Iron Prison
American Barleywine: St Augustine's Light
Belgian Dark Strong: Le Chant's Des Maldoror
Triple: Punition de Basier (Punishing Kiss)
IIPA: Subluxator
Soured double Wit: Faded Curtains
Galaxy hopburst IIPA: Event Horizon

I am surprised at the inanity, if thats a word, of most beer names, particularly the craftbrews, always lauding some lame obvious pun/historical info bite, not to mention that its handcrafted


----------



## MichaelPlum (18/10/08)

Hi,







No comment...


----------



## buttersd70 (18/10/08)

An unfortunate name for a beer. :lol:


----------



## MichaelPlum (18/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> An unfortunate name for a beer. :lol:



Second this! I haven`t had the opportunity to test the beer but several testers have told that it is a really good beer, despite of the poor promising name...


----------



## mossyrocks (18/10/08)

I've started naming my beers after family members :-

Courtoberfest - an Octoberfest after my daughter Courtney
Karrapils - a Pilsner after my wife Karren
Melissa Sweet - a Wheat beer after my daughter Melissa
Mattale - an American Pale Ale after my son Matt

Cheers


----------



## rwmingis (18/10/08)

DoubleCross Lager


----------



## randyrob (18/10/08)

how about Dsazzter ?


----------



## bonj (18/10/08)

:lol: nice one Rob


----------



## mynameisrodney (18/10/08)

Get It India Pale Ale


----------



## Airgead (20/10/08)

My last brew was - Life in a Northern Brown (brown ale of course).
My next will be - Nine Princes (Amber Ale). I wonder if anyone else in the world gets that. On a forum where people know the owner of the Prancing Pony I'm sure there will be one or two.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## randyrob (20/10/08)

how about Roo Ted Red Ale?


----------



## SJW (20/10/08)

I brewed a Porter the weekend of the flood in Newcastle and the Pasha Bulka landed on Nobby's beach. So I called that "Any Porter in a Storm"


----------



## deebee (20/10/08)

My (smoky rauchmalt laced) entry to chrissie case couple of years ago: Bongwater Black Ale.


----------



## petesbrew (20/10/08)

Kai said:


> Love that one, hope you upped the peel thricefold to fit the pun.


Top one. Who wants an orange wit?

I attempt to give every beer a "funny" name, but they're pretty pathetic.
The latest, cos it was only a Knk, and I didn't care too much, is just called meh. amber ale.
That's pretty much how it's tasting right now too.


----------



## Adamt (20/10/08)

Airgead said:


> My next will be - Nine Princes (Amber Ale). I wonder if anyone else in the world gets that.



Haha I remember the Commodore 64 game but never read the books...


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (20/10/08)

There is an Ale from the Orkney islands in Scotland called "Skullsplitter" and its 8.5%. Has a great label too.





Myself, I name the beer on the night it is born (Bottled) and I pick a significant event to commemorate it.

some from the past include;



[*]"Alligator tears" - when Steve Irwin Died
[*]"Dead icons" - when Brocky died the following week
[*]"Gone Bush" - when Bush lost his power in the senate
[*]"Paupers Lager" - when I had to buy $12,000 of tickets to fly my family back to Scotland for my wifes mums wedding (I couldnt afford to go myself)
[*]"Freedom Lager" - For when they all went and i was home alone for a month.
[*]"Phoenix Pale ale" - When I started brewing again after a six month break.
[*]"Mokbels folly" - Self explanatory​


Some other great names from this site

cheers

ATOMT


----------



## Effect (20/10/08)

outsourced to india pale ale


----------



## Spesh (20/10/08)

www.shallowthroatbrewing.info/pb/wp_bf37b4df/wp_bf37b4df.html 

Pearl Necklace
A stunning in your face beer that glistens with excitement Pearl Necklace is named not only after the single malt barley Pearl used in its creation but the wonderfull lacing it leaves on the neck of the glass. A very pale beer with a challenging up front aroma of Perle hops it leaves you begging for another one.

Sylvia Kristal Weizen

Ungenorously described as a Dutch Wheat Beer, Sylvia is a filtered or nude wheat beer. 50% of the grist is malted wheat and the remainder is Pilsener with a hint of Carapils. The beer is delicately hopped with Hallertauer Hersbrucker and as with all wheat beers is highly carbonated. It hits the mouth with a sweet malt and finishes with a lingering tartness.

Cockatoo

Made for the Ladies, this beer is loosely based on the Vienna Style, The grist is 90% Vienna malt with some red caramel and melanoidan malt bring up the colour (and thats not all!!). At the moment is our only beer made with Lager yeast, full bodied and totally satisfying...girls..have a Cockatoo Today !!

Golden Shower

Golden (Colorado) is one of the Worlds beer capitals and where Ophelia claims to have worked. Golden Shower is a malt driven American Wheat style but with considerable additions of English hops. We use dark wheat malt and the colour is described as "Tan".
Some punters have suggested that the "tan" is a reference to "Black and Tan" it is actually a reference to the Beatles song, "I am the Walrus".


Also
www.horsepissbeer.com 
www.greatsexbrewing.com
www.pi55.com

I once wrote "Urine Sample" on bottle to stop freinds from drinking my last beer.


----------



## /// (20/10/08)

Spesh said:


> www.shallowthroatbrewing.info/pb/wp_bf37b4df/wp_bf37b4df.html



John, you have left out the most important beer that exists in the Shallow Throat Brewing Range; Flaccid Cock Ale. It is not on the website and only available to the mail order bride club.

This beer is a Brewers Masterpiece. Designed with the female beer drinker in mind, a cold hard cock is a delight for anyone to lift to their lips, a beer to swallow and savor, one to share with your good looking friends (and if your from the 'burgh even your sister) and most importantly, a beer that goes well in a tall 9" glass. 

Ahh the places marketing can take you....

Scotty


----------



## Fermented (20/10/08)

Some great names... gotta love an 18+ forum for the best in happy grown-up humour. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Stuster (20/10/08)

TidalPete said:


> Stu,
> Don't forget that Gandalf put a spell on Barliman's beers & made them the best ales in Bree.
> 
> TP :beer:



TP, I was having a very strange beer tonight, Alba Scots Pine ale. Huge resin hit. Anyway, looking at the ingredients (no hops of course) it had Malted Barley Bree. So it appears it's a Scottish word for malt liquor from barley. Of course, it's not surprising that Tolkien was using an archaic word in an appropriate way, but thought I'd just mention it and appear even more geeky in every way.


----------



## geoffd (22/10/08)

American Brown Ale: Divine Brown :icon_cheers:


----------



## rclemmett (22/10/08)

Father Jack said:


> American Brown Ale: Divine Brown :icon_cheers:



Would that be an ecumenical matter?


----------



## geoffd (22/10/08)

3 hail mary's & 10 divine brown's as penance for your impure thoughts.


----------



## glennheinzel (30/10/08)

I'll be using "Miami Weiss" as the name for my hefeweizens.


----------



## bconnery (30/10/08)

The Foster's Development Group informed us at the ANHC that one of their competing markets is 'Functional Drinks'. 
Now I have no idea what they are but a few of us immediately wondered if that makes beer dysfunctional....
Thus, Dysfunctional Pale Ale, or whatever beer type best suits, is definitely on my list of future names...


----------



## newguy (30/10/08)

Rukh said:


> I'll be using "Miami Weiss" as the name for my hefeweizens.



For some reason your beer name jogged my memory. I can't take credit for this. A member of my club named his hefeweizen "Hefe 'nother".


----------



## darrell.wallace (30/10/08)

"Bickering Bush Brew"

bickering bush is the name of the place that William Wallace had his first fracus with the english.

When i brewed my first AG is was a scottish 80 and with my surname (wallace) I thought it appropriate.


----------



## barls (30/10/08)

newkbrownomicon the lesser known evil book containing the recipe for a brown ale


----------



## Tony (30/10/08)

Uncle Fester said:


> God I miss John Candy.........
> 
> Blues Brothers has to be one of the best films ever......



Dont you mean John Belushi mate  

Im not really that imaginative with beer names........ im a precticalist and a flash name dont make it taste any better :lol: 

Im fermenting my second batch od Sheep Shagger but i found out after there is a scottish beer with that name. Mine is made with lots of NZ hops to American IPA specs. ITs actually the Golden Fleece IPA but its known as the sheep shagger to all who have drank it.

I still have a beer label i got from Warren with "Mr Hankeys Brown Ale" on it......... Hiiiiiidy Hooooo.

love it

cheers


----------



## Bongchitis (12/11/08)

Just started to sus out my list of beers/drinks to brew and have used some names above as well as:

Apple Cider = Grannies Crabbes
Ginger Beer = Ranga Banga
American amber/pale ale hybrid = Yank Tank
English Brown with Fuggles = Fuggly Bruno
Wheat beer = Coeliacs Curse

I guess not really funny, just different.


----------



## Millet Man (12/11/08)

Bongchitis said:


> Wheat beer = Coeliacs Curse
> 
> I guess not really funny, just different.


Not funny <_<


----------



## dr K (12/11/08)

> John, you have left out the most important beer that exists in the Shallow Throat Brewing Range; Flaccid Cock Ale. It is not on the website and only available to the mail order bride club.



Scotty...yes it is:



> Flaccid Cock Ale
> 
> Our top selling variety, this big malty beer, made using Golden Promise, Munich, Crystal and a touch of wheat malt has a wonderfull soft mouthfeel delicately balanced with English Fuggles hops. It is the rich copper hue of the traditional Molongolo ales. Its low carbonation is typical of the style.
> 
> ...




K


----------



## NickB (13/11/08)

I once named a Hef of mine "He's not Hefe, He's my brother"

Will be doing MK II sometime soon (when my yeast arrives most likely!!)

Cheers


----------



## reviled (13/11/08)

Tony said:


> Dont you mean John Belushi mate
> 
> Im not really that imaginative with beer names........ im a precticalist and a flash name dont make it taste any better :lol:
> 
> ...




Guess what?

Turns out theres actually a beer down near Christchurch called Sheep Shagger Lager, but its only brewed and sold on premises and theres no take away...


----------



## petesbrew (13/11/08)

Rukh said:


> I'll be using "Miami Weiss" as the name for my hefeweizens.


Nice... gotta get the 80's style pastel label happening for that one, Rukh!


----------



## antains (13/11/08)

quote Bongchitis
Wheat beer = Coeliacs Curse

I guess not really funny, just different.



Millet Man said:


> Not funny <_<



Yeah, I know, it's not funny. Bongchitis missed an apostrophe! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glennheinzel (14/11/08)

petesbrew said:


> Nice... gotta get the 80's style pastel label happening for that one, Rukh!



I might need your help for that one, Petesbrew.

FYI - I just came up with another dodgy name, this time for a Southern German lager. Conan the Bavarian!


----------



## MarkBastard (15/11/08)

Commercially I liked the name 'Dogs Bullocks'. Was $2 a pint at Club UK in Melbourne back in the day.

Can you guess what it tasted like?


----------



## antains (17/11/08)

Labour-inducing Stout.

I just brewed a stout (Coopers, nothin' fancy) and it came up a treat. My wife and I sampled it on Thursday night as a very fresh beer.
The next morning she woke up in labour, but she'd only had a sip of it.


(Edit: changed Dickensian language to normal language)


----------



## newguy (17/11/08)

antains said:


> Labour-inducing Stout.
> 
> I just brewed a stout (Coopers, nothin' fancy) and it came up a treat. My wife and I sampled it on Thursday night as a very fresh beer.
> The next morning she woke up in labour, but she'd only had a sip of it.
> ...



I've never brewed a beer that induced labour. I've brewed two that induced pregnancy.


----------



## brendo (17/11/08)

antains said:


> Labour-inducing Stout.
> 
> I just brewed a stout (Coopers, nothin' fancy) and it came up a treat. My wife and I sampled it on Thursday night as a very fresh beer.
> The next morning she woke up in labour, but she'd only had a sip of it.
> ...



One instance doesn't make a pattern ant - however if you suddenly feel the need to give birth, I would get concerned. :chug: 

i always liked the light version of P.I.S.S - P.I.S.S Weak...

brendo


----------



## antains (17/11/08)

brendo said:


> One instance doesn't make a pattern ant - however if you suddenly feel the need to give birth, I would get concerned. :chug:
> 
> i always liked the light version of P.I.S.S - P.I.S.S Weak...
> 
> brendo



Wasn't/Isn't that the brew out the Great Britain?

Oh, the GB! I haven't been there for years!


----------



## petesbrew (17/11/08)

Last night, while brewing my latest framboise ,I had some skinks drinking a few splashes off the floor.
I'll have to "spill" a bit more for them tonight, and get ready with my camera... and think of another witty name.


----------



## brendo (17/11/08)

antains said:


> Wasn't/Isn't that the brew out the Great Britain?
> 
> Oh, the GB! I haven't been there for years!



I thought it came from down Geelong... of course I could be wrong.

+1 for the GB though... top pub.


----------



## antains (17/11/08)

brendo said:


> I thought it came from down Geelong... of course I could be wrong.



For purposes of clarification, here is the site for PISS.


----------



## drsmurto (17/11/08)

I have a german dark lager high up on my to brew list.

Name of it is ' I see your Schwartz is as big as mine'

I dont generally get all that creative with names, they are mostly given the style they are or the beer i am cloning.


----------



## kram (17/11/08)

If you want to see if your beer was mentioned by Graham Sanders on the Craftbrewer radio, hit up the podcast from Sunday.

clickety click


----------



## DKS (17/11/08)

All good stuff  Heres my 2c
Nunsnasty - extra dry of course
Muchweiser - 3rd attempt at a wheat beer
Bugsbrew - saw a mates brew with beer flies everywhere
Godawfulchew - got lumps tasting SG sample Beer tasted fine
Dirty goggles - local water went an off muddy brown colour
Knot McGaths Will - was thinking of a beer lable with a picture of an old sailing ship encircled with a rope. 

Not all gems but there you go. A bit of fun. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## dicko (17/11/08)

There is some funny names and well thought wit in this lot.

If i may add my contribution.

I had made an American Brown Ale along the lines of TDA's brown ale and it was well accepted by all who came to sample.
Long story short, one Saturday morning we went crabbing and came in with a big haul of big blue swimmers and proceeded to cook them up.
Well, if anyone has eaten hot crab and drank cold beer at the same time then you may know what could happen next.
My mate first up said that he had to slip home to check the dog, then when he came back and consumed some more crab and Brown Ale he said he had to go and make a phone call, then, when he couldn't leave the crabs or the beer alone he admitted that he had, had, an accident and had "pooed" his pants while trying to slip a discreet fart from his loins.
This was a very jovial moment for all except for the guy that shit himself.

Thus the naming of the beer to "Skid Mark Brown Ale"

I would love to have a label made to represent this beer - well maybe one day!

Cheers,
And remember dont drink cold beer and eat hot crab at the same time :lol:


----------



## antains (17/11/08)

dicko said:


> Thus the naming of the beer to "Skid Mark Brown Ale"




How's this for a start?


----------



## dicko (18/11/08)

antains said:


> How's this for a start?
> 
> View attachment 22625



Thanks for that antains' I have put it in my file!

Cheers


----------



## chimera (18/11/08)

reviled said:


> Guess what?
> 
> Turns out theres actually a beer down near Christchurch called Sheep Shagger Lager, but its only brewed and sold on premises and theres no take away...






Similar sense of humor in Scotland, found this one in Edinburgh.


----------



## antains (18/11/08)

dicko said:


> Thanks for that antains' I have put it in my file!
> 
> Cheers



Happy to help. Plus, it was an easy visual. Although, I can see a much more detailed label being possible. Depends on where it's stocked, though.


----------

